# Finally added a trestle bridge



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

A bunch of cutting and a trestle is added to my small layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great looking bridge!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice! Is that a kit or scratch built? - Steve


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, The trestle is made by walthers and pre painted. Ron


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice look bridge - need to make me one of them


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

A very nice bridge and speaking of bridges what ever happened to David Stockwell?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Darticus -- Wow! That's some set of trestles! A great nostalgic look / feel to it.

GC -- I hope David is still busy with his brilliant craftsmanship!

TJ


----------

